# Pressemeldung: DAV



## Anglerboard-Team (8. März 2006)

*Zu den Anfängen des organisierten Angelns in Deutschland*

Fischen bzw. Angeln ist existentiell für die Entwicklung des Menschen von Anbeginn an. Wir alle kennen den Begriff „Jäger und Sammler“ recht gut. Die Frühmenschen gingen auf Fischfang, noch ehe sie in der Lage waren, zu säen, zu ernten und Tiere zu domestizieren.

Im Laufe der Jahrhunderte wurde Jagen ein hochherrschaftliches Privileg. Aber auch beim Fischen wurde festgelegt, wer wo den Fischfang ausüben durfte. Unter diesen Bedingungen organisierte sich die Fischerei bereits im Mittelalter in Innungen, Gilden oder Zünften. Die feudale Kleinstaaterei konservierte diese Verhältnisse. Heute wünschte ich mir auch, dass die Kleinstaaterei in der Fischereigesetzgebung einem frischen Geist, der eher europäisch denkt, Platz macht. Wenn ich dann jetzt in den aktuellen Diskussionen um die Föderalismus-Reform vernehme, dass man auf keinen Fall im Bereich der Bildung bzw. des Umweltschutzes in Kleinstaaterei verfallen dürfe, so kann ich mich über diese „neue“ Grunderkenntnis nur wundern.

Angeln war nie an einen Beruf und somit an Körperschaften gebunden, sondern eher eine individuelle Art der Nahrungsbeschaffung. Mit der industriellen Revolution ging zugleich auch ein Wandel im Erkennen der Umwelt einher. Daher ist es sicher nicht zufällig, dass die ersten Anglervereine in Deutschland in der Zeit entstanden, als sich die Arbeiter politisch zu organisieren begannen, so 1863 im „Allgemeinen Deutschen Arbeiterverein“ unter Führung von F. Lasalle oder 1869 in der „Sozialdemokratischen Arbeiterpartei“ unter Führung A. Bebels und W. Liebknechts. Die Organisation der Arbeiterschaft wiederum war ein Reflex der Industrialisierung, die die Natur mit einer bis dahin nicht gekannten Rücksichtslosigkeit ausbeutete. So hatte die Organisation der Angler von Beginn an auch immer eine naturschützerische Komponente.

Heute auf den Tag genau vor 140 Jahren wurde am 8. März 1866 der erste Angelverein Deutschlands unter dem Namen „Central-Verein der Angelfreunde 1866 zu Berlin“ gegründet. Damit können wir diesen Zeitpunkt gleichzeitig auch als den Beginn des organisierten Angelns ansehen, und es ist mir eine große Ehre, Präsident des Verbandes zu sein, dem dieser Traditionsverein heute angehört. 

Die Gründung des „Central-Vereins der Angelfreunde 1866 zu Berlin“ war für viele Angler zugleich ein Signal dafür, sich ebenfalls in Gemeinschaften zu formieren. Die Gründe, sich zu organisieren, lagen hauptsächlich darin, mit vereinter Kraft berechtigte Angler- und Naturinteressen durchzusetzen. So sollte u. a. der Wert des Angelns als gesundheitsfördernde freizeitliche Betätigung herausgestellt, das Angeln für die arbeitenden Menschen ermöglicht und die Unterstützung durch gesetzgeberische Maßnahmen gefordert werden. Denn Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzungen steckten noch in ihren Kinderschuhen. Dem lag auch die Erkenntnis zugrunde, dass man die Natur nur nutzen darf, wenn man sie zugleich auch durch Hege der Fische und Pflege der Gewässer erhält und schützt. 

Dieses Grundprinzip der Angler gilt heute mehr denn je. Dies fasste z. B. der Regierende Bürgermeister von Berlin in seiner Grußbotschaft vom 6. März mit den Worten zusammen: „Was diese stürmischen Zeiten überdauert hat, das ist die Freude am gemeinsamen Sport- und Naturerlebnis, das ist die Pflege eines lebendigen Vereinslebens, das sich immer wieder den wechselhaften Zeitläufen anpassen musste.“

B. Mikulin
Präsident des Deutschen Anglerverbandes e.V.

P. S.:	
Die Festveranstaltung des Anglervereins „Angelfreunde 1866“ e.V. aus Anlass des 140. Vereinsjubiläums findet 

am 11. März 2006 ab 18.00 Uhr
im Kongress-Hotel Rahnsdorf
Fürstenwalder Damm 880 
in 12589 Berlin

statt. Der Vorstand des Vereins steht an diesem Tage ab 16.30 Uhr für individuelle Gespräche zur Verfügung.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

